# Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!



## loddar (10. August 2011)

*Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 24"- 27" Bildschirm. 

Kenne mich dahingehend sehr wenig aus, deshalb habe ich diese FOrum aufgesucht und hoffe auf Hilfe. 



Habe einen Intel Core i5 2,67 GHz (4 CPUS) 

4 GB RAM 

WIN 7 64 BIT 

und eine NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 260 



Ich suche einen neuen 24 bis 27 Zoll Monitor, der 



*zum Pro Evolution Soccer zocken ausreicht (manchmal auch Shooter), *

*zum Office arbeiten taugt (Word, Excel usw.) *

*zum Videobearbeiten taugt (ab und an Pinneacle) *

*zum Grafikbearbeiten taugt.* 



HDMI - 120HZ keine Ahnung für was ich das mal brauchen könnte für miene Anforderungen?
3D eher nicht habe ja einen 46 " TV /3D im Wohnzimmer!

Habe im Moment einen AL 2216W ACER Monitor, ist aber schon etwas älter. Und hoffe eben mit einem neuen mehr "SPASS" zu haben. 

Sitze ca. 80 cm weg vom Gerät, kann aber auch bis zu 100 cm gehen. 



Preislich sollte es sich zwischen 200 und 300€ einpendeln. 


Was haltet ihr von denen hier z.B.:


1.) Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

2.) Acer High Definition H243HBbmid, 24" (ET.FH3HE.B02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

3.) Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

4.) Acer LED S2 S242HLAbid, 24" (ET.FS2HE.A01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

5.) Samsung SyncMaster P2470H, 24" (LS24EFHKU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

6.) Samsung SyncMaster S24A450BW, 24" (LS24A450BWT) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Wo liegt genau der Unterschied zwischen 1 und 3, dem BX 2450 und BX 2450L??? 
Aus dem hier geposteten Link werde ich nicht richtig schlau, sry, kenn mich da net so aus!

Weiterhin hat meine Graka GTX 260 keinen HDMI Ausgang, nur 2 DVI. Bedeutet das das ich keinen HDMI Monitor anschließen kann?
Ist HDMI Anschluss überhasupot besser, bringt das was?





Gibt es Alternativen? Oder dann doch eher 26 oder 27"?


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 



> 120HZ keine Ahnung für was ich das mal brauchen könnte


120Hz dienen nicht alleine nur für 3D. Bei Monitoren mit 120Hz-Technik wirkt das Bild flüssiger. Und dadurch eben auch die Spielfluss. Gerade bei schnellen Spielen wie Shootern ist das von Vorteil. 

Im Bereich von 24-27" gibt es eine Menge guter Geräte.

23-24":
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP ZR24w, 24" (VM633AT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei 27" wird die Sache schon kniffliger:

Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

3D/120Hz:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Was machst du denn am meisten mit deinem PC? Spielen oder Arbeiten?


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Alos danke mal für deine Antwort, habe mir ja schon einige Monitore angesehen, siehe mein erster Post, kennst diese Monitore dort, kannst du was dazu sagen?

Bzw. ist es ja auch relevant, wie weit ich 
1. vom PC wegsitze
2. das ich NUR frontal vor dem Moni sitze (steht auf meinem Schreibtisch, 70-100 cm vor mir - relevant wegen 24" oder 27" denk ich)
3. gebrauche ihn nicht um Filme zu schauen (fast nicht)
4. 40% Pro Evolution Soccer zocken, 40% Word, Excel usw. Arbeiten eben, 20% Bilddbearbeitung (PS, Pinneacle)
5. meien GraKa GTX 260 NIVIDIA keinen HDMI Einfgang hat, sieghe Frage oben
6. Habe ich WIN 7, 64bit

Gibt es auch Monitore OHNE 3D, aber mit 120 HZ?
Oder nützen 120Hz noch niczht soviel, besonders beim zocken, reichen da auch 60Hz?

Und da ich einen 22" habe würde ich schon gerbne einen 24" haben und keinen 23"!Tendiere ja eigentlich zu dem Smasung BX2450 aber der HP ist ja auch gut, und hat kein TN Panel..?!?!?!
Was ist der Unterschied des BX 2450 zu BX 2450L?


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> meien GraKa GTX 260 NIVIDIA keinen HDMI Einfgang hat, sieghe Frage oben


Dafür gibt es DVI-HDMI-Kabel 



> Gibt es auch Monitore OHNE 3D, aber mit 120 HZ?


Nein. Denn erst mit 120Hz wird 3D möglich. Du kannst den Monitor auch ohne 3D mit 120Hz laufen lassen. 3D ist nur eine Option, und keine Notwendigkeit. 120Hz sind also auch im 2D-Modus möglich. 



> Oder nützen 120Hz noch niczht soviel, besonders beim zocken, reichen da auch 60Hz?


Der Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 60Hz ist schon deutlich zu sehen. Zumindest empfinde ich das so. Aber das sieht ja jeder anders. 



> gerbne einen 24" haben und keinen 23"!


Der Unteschied zwischen 23" und 24" fällt so gut wie garnicht auf.  



> kennst diese Monitore dort, kannst du was dazu sagen?


Den BX2450 kenn ich. Der steht bei mir auch auf dem Schreibtisch.  Ein sehr guter Monitor. Man muss ihn nur vernünftig einstellen. 



> Was ist der Unterschied des BX 2450 zu BX 2450L?


Nur die Größe. Der "L" hat 23,6" und der normale BX2450 hat volle 24". Dieser Unterschied fällt aber nicht auf. 



> 4. 40% Pro Evolution Soccer zocken, 40% Word, Excel usw. Arbeiten eben, 20% Bilddbearbeitung (PS, Pinneacle)


Ok, dann würde ich zum Dell oder zum HP greifen.
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP ZR24w, 24" (VM633AT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> Tendiere ja eigentlich zu dem Smasung BX2450 aber der HP ist ja auch gut, und hat kein TN Panel..?!?!?!


Ein IPS-Panel bietet eine bessere Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit als TN-Panels. S-IPS Panels sind die konsequente Weiterentwicklung der IPS-Panels. Hier wurden Kontrast, Farben, Blickwinkel und Reaktionszeit weiter verbessert. Gerade für Bild/Videobearbeitung empfiehlt sich daher ein IPS-Panel.


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Also ich sitze ja aber direkt vor dem Monitor, von daher ist das eher blickwinkelunabhängig. Deshalb würde ja ein TN Panel reichen.
Und ist der Unterschied zwischen 23" und 24§ nicht zu merken?
Dann müsste ich ja bei meinem 22" bleiben^^!

Naja mus mir das mal im MM anschauen.
Der BX den du hast ist das der "L" oder nromale?
Denke der tut das was ich erwarte gut oder?
Und wenn man die im Internet bestellt, und die haben Fehler kann man die ja wieder zurückschicken oder?
Am Betsen ixch bestelle den HP und den Samsung un den schlechteren schicke ich zurück.

Beim HP gefällt mir nicht das Ausehen und die Gefahr das Spiele (PES Fußball und paar 1,2 Shooter) nicht so gut laufen, flüssig usw. wie auf dem Samsung BX!
Wie lange besitzt du den BX? Würdest du einen 120 HZ kaufen?
Danke dir schonmal wieder^^!


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Und ist der Unterschied zwischen 23" und 24§ nicht zu merken?


Mein Freund hat den BX "L". Mir persönlich fällt der Unterschied nicht auf. 



> Der BX den du hast ist das der "L" oder nromale?


Ich hab den normalen^^



> Denke der tut das was ich erwarte gut oder?


Kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Ich bearbeite damit keine Bilder oder Videos. Ich nutz ihn nur zum Spielen und zum Blu-Ray schauen. 



> Und wenn man die im Internet bestellt, und die haben Fehler kann man die ja wieder zurückschicken oder?


Ja! Du hast eine Herstellergarantie und sowieso 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht. 



> Am Betsen ixch bestelle den HP und den Samsung un den schlechteren schicke ich zurück.


Ist eine gute Idee! Teste beide mal in Ruhe. 



> Wie lange besitzt du den BX?


Schon fast ein Jahr lang. 



> Würdest du einen 120 HZ kaufen?


Ich würde gerne einen kaufen. Hab mir auch schon einen rausgesucht. Leider hat das Modell in sachen Ausleuchtung noch Kinderkrankheiten. -.- Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Daher hab ich mich entschlossen noch etwas zu warten. Jetzt kommt mir eh erstmal ein neuer TV für den PC-Raum her. Hierbei greif ich zu diesem hier: Samsung UE46D8090 | Geizhals.at Deutschland Ein geniales Teil!   



> Danke dir schonmal wieder^^!


Kein Problem. Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Beim HP gefällt mir nicht das Ausehen und die Gefahr das Spiele (PES Fußball und paar 1,2 Shooter) nicht so gut laufen, flüssig usw. wie auf dem Samsung BX!
> Wie lange besitzt du den BX? Würdest du einen 120 HZ kaufen?
> Danke dir schonmal wieder^^!


 
Wie siehst du dieses Problem?
Der HP hat auch kein LED.

Wenn man da 2 Monitore bestellt, muss man ja beide erstmal bezahlen.
Da ich das noch nie gemacht habe auf die Art, was darf ich den mit dem monitor testen, damit ich ihn auch wieder erstattet bekomme, und wie läuft das mit dem erstatten des Geldes ab, muss man für die Rücksendung eine Begründung anführen?


NOCH EIN PROBLEM: Sehe das der Monitor "nur" 2 HDMI und VGA AUsgänge hat, meine GraK hat aber "Nur" 2 DVI Ausgänge, und nun???

Den Fernseher kann ich nur empfehlen, habe vor 4 Monaten einen Ähnlichen geholt von Samsung den 7900 3D, Spitzenklasse, deiner habe ich mir auch angeschaut, allerdings war der damals noch etwas teurer!


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Wie siehst du dieses Problem?


Naja, der HP ist halt kein reiner Spielemonitor. Seine Stärken liegen wo anders. Seine Farben und die geringe Helligkeitsabweichung sind sehr gut. Das spricht auf jeden Fall für den Monitor. Für PES sollte er reichen. Bei Shootern bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Aber gerade bei Bild- oder Videobearbeitung kann er seine Stärken voll ausfahren. 



> habe vor 4 Monaten einen Ähnlichen geholt von Samsung den 7900 3D


Den hat meine Verwandtschaft auch. Schon ein geniales Teil! 



> was darf ich den mit dem monitor testen, damit ich ihn auch wieder erstattet bekomme


Du darfst ihn ganz normal benutzen. Nur eben nicht zerlegen.  



> und wie läuft das mit dem erstatten des Geldes ab, muss man für die Rücksendung eine Begründung anführen?


Widerrufsrecht


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> und wie läuft das mit dem erstatten des Geldes ab, muss man für die Rücksendung eine Begründung anführen?
> Widerrufsrecht


 
kannst du mir helfen...blick da net so ganz durch...dieses Bürokratendeutsch...
inwieweit muss ich beim Käufer auf dieses Widerufsrecht achten, hat das jeder?
Muss ich das in schriftlicher Form dann machen? Oder einfach das Paket wieder zurückschicken?
Anfallen tun ja in jedem Fall, dann wieder für mich die Versandkosten zum Händler zurück oder?

Sry, aber habe das noch nie gemacht...

 --> NOCH EIN PROBLEM: Sehe das der Monitor "nur" 2 HDMI und VGA AUsgänge hat, meine GraK hat aber "Nur" 2 DVI Ausgänge, und nun???


ACH: Ist es eigentlich ein Problem ein 26" oder 27" aufzustellen für meine Arbeiten am Schreibtisch, weil groß gefällt mir ja eigentlich^^!
Aber ich denk das 70-100cm vom Monitor weg zu wenig ist oder?
Wenn nicht welchen 26 oder 27" gibts da der mir passen könnte?


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Aber ich denk das 70-100cm vom Monitor weg zu wenig ist oder?


Sollte eigentlich passen. 



> kannst du mir helfen...blick da net so ganz durch...dieses Bürokratendeutsch...


Klar doch.  Also... Du kannst die Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückgeben.  Die meisten Hardwareshops haben dafür spezielle Abteilungen oder Ansprechpartner. 

Hier mal eine Auswahl:

Home of Hardware:
Hoh.de - Ihr Online Shop für Computer & Software

hardwareversand.de:
hardwareversand.de - AGB für Privatleute

Alternate.de:
ALTERNATE

mindfactory.de
Widerruf nach FAR -> Reklamation und Widerruf -> Info-Center - Computer Shop - Hardware,




> Wenn nicht welchen 26 oder 27" gibts da der mir passen könnte?


Da kommen die beiden hier am ehesten in Frage:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

Schönen Dank bis hierhin,

aber wie mache ich das mit dem Anschluss, siehe oben.

Meine Grafikkarte hat nur 2 DVI Anschlüsse, der BX hat aber nur HDMI oder VGA!!!
Kann man das lösen, oder ist das dann eher schlecht?

Und zu dem Widerruf: Das alles heisst ja das ich ja doch einen Brief schreiben muss, den sobald ich die Ware erhalten habe, die Frist beginnt und ab da muss man ja einen Brief schrieben, zwar ohne Angabe von Gründen aber trotzdem.
Kann man den da einfach beilegen dem Paket?
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht, hast mir auch schon fast alles erklärt, jetzt bin ich schon fast bei 99 %...^^!

Den BX 2450 findet man nicht mehr zum kaufen, oder den BX 2450L oder bin ich blind, wieos gibts den nimmer?

Wie auch immer, stehe jetzt vor diesen 4:

1. BX 2450L - Problem HDMI und meine Graka nur DVI!
2. P2770 FH - Soll sehr gut sein, ca. 240€ - nur LCD!
3. Sasmung S27A550H - Spitzenmäßig getestet - ca. 290€ /auch LED und schnell!
4. HP ZR24w (wobei der eher letzter inder reihenfolge ist)

Noch ein letzter Tip, vll zu meinen Problemen die dahinter stehen???
Oder einfach mal den Smasung S24 A450BW bestellen^^!

Aber bitte nochmal das mit dem Widerruf ein post oben mir mitteilen bitte!


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> aber wie mache ich das mit dem Anschluss, siehe oben.
> 
> Meine Grafikkarte hat nur 2 DVI Anschlüsse, der BX hat aber nur HDMI oder VGA!!!
> Kann man das lösen, oder ist das dann eher schlecht?


 
Dafür gibt es sowas hier:
AmazonBasics HDMI to DVI Adapter Cable: Amazon.de: Elektronik




> Das alles heisst ja das ich ja doch einen Brief schreiben muss


Ja... In dem muss drin stehen, das du die Bestellung gemäß dem Widerrufsrecht widerrufst. Dann solltest du eine Kopie der Rechnung beilegen, und in dem Brief um Rückerstattung der Kaufsumme bitten. Du hast die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht wurde. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für dich kostenfrei. Die Ware schickst du einfach an die zuständige Abteilung des Händlers. Die Links dazu hab ich dir ja schon geschrieben. 



> Den BX 2450 findet man nicht mehr zum kaufen, oder den BX 2450L oder bin ich blind, wieos gibts den nimmer?


Also ich finde ihn schon noch:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> 1. BX 2450L - Problem HDMI und meine Graka nur DVI!


Problem gelöst. ---> Siehe oben 



> 2. P2770 FH - Soll sehr gut sein, ca. 240€ - nur LCD!


Hat dennoch sehr gute Farben und gute Helligkeitswerte. 



> 3. Sasmung S27A550H - Spitzenmäßig getestet - ca. 290€ /auch LED und schnell!


Hast du einen Link bezüglich der Testberichte? Ich konnte nicht wirklich detailierte Tests finden.



> 4. HP ZR24w (wobei der eher letzter inder reihenfolge ist)


Der Monitor hat durchaus seine Vorteile. Du musst nur abschätzen was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Dafür gibt es sowas hier:
> AmazonBasics HDMI to DVI Adapter Cable: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
D.h. also sowas liegt nicht bei bei der Bestellung eines Monitors?



> Also ich finde ihn schon noch:
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ja finden schon nur nicht mehr verfügbar in den Shops, wobei beim BX L die Verfügbarkeit auf Orange steht den anderen gibtts ansch, nicht mehr.



> Hast du einen Link bezüglich der Testberichte? Ich konnte nicht wirklich detailierte Tests finden.


 
Hier: Samsung Syncmaster S27A550H LS27A550HS/EN Testberichte



> Der Monitor hat durchaus seine Vorteile. Du musst nur abschätzen was dir wichtiger ist.


 
Ja, bei dem ist es echt schwer, er gefällt mir schonmal nicht vom Aussehen. Dann lese ich oft das er zu langsam ist für Spiele (Input Lag)!?!

Getsern Nacht habe ich noch ewig gesucht, was auch nicht am liebsten wäre mir der BX L, aber die 27" haben was, nur denke ich fast das die für normales Arbeiten (Office, Bild oder Video) doch fast zu groß sind oder???

Zum Widerruf noch: Also da mein Artikel dann mehr kostet und ich im Voraus bezahle: Nur ein Brief beilegen mit der Rücksendung und Versand muss nicht gezahlt werden, oder?

Bist du eigentlich da du dich so gut auskennst bei einem der Hersteller tätig???


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> D.h. also sowas liegt nicht bei bei der Bestellung eines Monitors?


Bei mir war´s dabei, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ist schon wieder so lange her 



> Dann lese ich oft das er zu langsam ist für Spiele


Nicht für alle Spiele, aber für einige. Sein Schwerpunkt ist halt eher die Bild und Videobearbeitung. 



> Ja finden schon nur nicht mehr verfügbar in den Shops, wobei beim BX L die Verfügbarkeit auf Orange steht


Naja, solange ist die Lieferzeit ja auch nicht. 



> nur denke ich fast das die für normales Arbeiten (Office, Bild oder Video) doch fast zu groß sind oder???


Nein, das sicher nicht. Man muss nur weit genug davon weg sitzen. So ca. 80-100cm sind da zu empfehlen. 



> Nur ein Brief beilegen mit der Rücksendung und Versand muss nicht gezahlt werden, oder?


Den Versand zum Shop musst du zahlen. Aber du bekommst dann das Geld wieder zurück überwiesen. Zumindest ist das bei einigen Shops so. Andere Shops lassen dir via E-Mail einen Abholaufkleber zukommen. 



> Bist du eigentlich da du dich so gut auskennst bei einem der Hersteller tätig???


Nein. Das ist alles rein privatliches Interesse. Gerade beim Monitor achte ich penibel drauf, was bei mir auf den Tisch oder an die Wand kommt. Der PC ist immer nur so gut, wie sein schwächstes Glied/Teil. Und wenn der Monitor nix taugt, dann bringt einem eine GTX580 auch nix.


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Hier: Samsung Syncmaster S27A550H LS27A550HS/EN Testberichte 
Was hälst du nun von diesem? Hört sich doch gut an oder, 2ms ...!

Und: Gibt es Qualitätsverlust/Probleme, wenn man so ein Kabeladapter benutzt?

Eher LED oder LCD wählen, merkt man da Unterschiede?

Hast du evtl. noch einen anderen 24 oder 26", den man bedenkenlos kaufen könnte, für meinen Gebrauch?
Gerade 24 " habe ich eigentlich nur den BX und den HP, gibts da noch was?


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Und: Gibt es Qualitätsverlust/Probleme, wenn man so ein Kabeladapter benutzt?


Nein, eigentlich nicht. 



> Was hälst du nun von diesem? Hört sich doch gut an oder, 2ms ...!


Liest sich nicht schlecht. In Aktion hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen. Aber von den technischen Daten her ist er ok. 



> Gerade 24 " habe ich eigentlich nur den BX und den HP, gibts da noch was?


iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Eher LED oder LCD wählen, merkt man da Unterschiede?


LED ist halt heller und soll für eine gleichmäßige Ausleutung des Panels sorgen. Außerdem spart LED-Beleuchtung auch Strom. 
Ob man Unterschiede merkt, kommt immer auf den Monitor an.


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Alos:

Den BX gibt es nirgends mehr, wird nicht mehr gebaut, und auch nicht mehr verkauft! habe alle angerufen, nix mehr!!! 

iiyama oje, was das für ne firma??? Sind die Dinger was?

Und was heisst eigentlich - das hört sich relativ an, kann sein oder auch nicht...!


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> iiyama oje, was das für ne firma??? Sind die Dinger was?


Die Firma ist schon lange im Geschäft. 
iiyama

Der Monitor taugt was! Belegt Platz 2 im Test von PCGH. 

Er hat sehr kräftige Farben und eine sehr hohe Helligkeit. Mir persönlich gefällt er ganz gut. Hab ihn beim Media Markt mal Probe gespielt. 



> Und was heisst eigentlich - das hört sich relativ an, kann sein oder auch nicht...!


So war´s aber nicht gemeint.  Ich meinte damit eher, das es immer auf das Kabel ankommt. Billigkabel neigen dazu manchmal schlecht abgeschirmt zu sein. Ist mir selber schon passiert. Ein anderes hatte bereits einen leichten Kabelbruch am Stecker. Resultat: Bild flimmerte ---> Bild ganz weg. -.-


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

So habe noch einen bei Otto Office bekommen, einene BX 2450L...puhhhh! Schon bestellt!

Jetzt will ich noch einen bestellen, nur ist die Frage, ob ich einen 24 " oder einen 27" bestelle, den ich will sie ja verglreichen, der schlechtere geht dann wiede zurück!

Was meinste, welchen ich nehmen soll?

Also 27" die 2 Samsung hier: Samsung Syncmaster S27A550H LS27A550HS/EN Testberichte und den P2770 FH einer von den 2!
oder noch einen 24" wie den HP z.B.

Das Kabel, gibts das auch kürzer wi 3m?
Muss man da ein goldenes nehmen, oder ein Dual Link?
Fahtre heute Mittag mal in ein Geschäft und schau mir auch Monis an (die haben nur von den genannten keinen leider), aber wegen der Größe sollte ich das mal tun denk ich!


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Was meinste, welchen ich nehmen soll?


Mhm, da sich der P2770FH schon bewährt hat, und viele Test von ihm durch das Netz geistern, würde ich den neuen SA27A550H nehmen. 



> Das Kabel, gibts das auch kürzer wi 3m?


High Quality HDMI-DVI 18+1 polig Stecker vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Gibt es. Aber jeder Markt wie Saturn o.Ä. hat die Teile auf Lager.  Die muss man also nicht zwingend im Internet bestellen. 



> Muss man da ein goldenes nehmen, oder ein Dual Link?


Golden muss nicht sein. Und ein Dual Link ist ja auch nur von DVI zu DVI. Bringt ja nix, da der BX2450 nur VGA und HDMI hat.


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Mhm, da sich der P2770FH schon bewährt hat, und viele Test von ihm durch das Netz geistern, würde ich den neuen SA27A550H nehmen.


 
BVersteh ich nicht ganz, das wäre doch ein Grund den "BEWÄHRTEN" zu nehmen eigentlich.

Oder willst du mal hören wie sich der andere schlägt^^!
Vll schau ich mir mal an den unterschied zwischen 24" und 27" nachher, dann werde ich entscheiden ob HP/iijama oder einen der 27".


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Oder willst du mal hören wie sich der andere schlägt^^!


Bingo^^   Man hat bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftige Tests zu dem neuen Modell.


----------



## loddar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Hehe, also habe den BX bestellt, und er sollte morgen auch kommen! Bin mal gespannt!
Kabel HDMI und DVI habe ich auch schon, kann also dann gleich loslegen.

Was muss ich den so alles beachten, wenn ich den BX 2450L morgen bekomme?

Vom Anschließen oder einrichten her, gerade von den farben usw.? Muss ihn ja mit dem HDMI-DVI kabel anschließen, muss man da auch in den NVIDIA Settings was einstellen oder sogar in Windows 7 selbst?
Wäre dir echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps dafür noch!
Und als erstes sollte man ja wohl testen ob er Pixelfehler hat, nur sieht man das mit dem bloßen Auge?
Muss man noch andere Dinge gleich überprüfen?


*ACH was hältst du von dem DELL U2412M, der hat LED sogar, meinste der ist besser als der HP?*

*Einen bestell ich morgen früh noch:*

*1.) HP ZR24w*
*2.) Dell U2412M*
*3.) IIjama Prolite E2473 HDS-B1*

*Welchen soll ich den nehmen, kann mich nicht entschließen?
*


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Was muss ich den so alles beachten, wenn ich den BX 2450L morgen bekomme?


Also... Je nach dem welche Grafikkarte du hast (AMD oder Nvidia) gibt es andere Monitoreinstellungen die sich bewährt haben. Der BX2450 ist ein gefragter Monitor hier im Forum. Im Sammelthread tauschen die User sich in Sachen Einstellungsmöglickeiten etc. aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/149517-sammelthread-samsung-bx2450.html
Schau da am besten mal rein. 



> Muss man noch andere Dinge gleich überprüfen?


Ich hab das so gemacht:

Den Monitor habe ich mit Hilfe einer Blu-Ray eingestellt, die im Hintergrund gelaufen ist. Hier empfiehlt sich zwecks der Farbgebung der Film "Transformers" oder "Inception". Dannach folgte mit dem Desktop im Hintergrund noch eine kurze Abstimmung damit alles gut lesbar ist. 



> *2.) Dell U2412M*


Ich würde den nehmen. Das ist das neue Flagschiff aus dem Hause "Dell". Die Jungs von Prad meinen, das er auch zum spielen bestens geeignet ist. DELL U2412M: Neuer ergonomischer Büromonitor auch zum Spielen bestens geeignet - Dell - PRAD Foren


----------



## loddar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Also das mit der Blue Ray nochmal? Geht da auchne DVD mit Avatar oder sowas?
Und wie soll das gehen? Du meinst am monitor an den Tasten selbst die Helligkeit usw. einstellen während der Film läuft oder wie?
Es gibt ja auch von Windows selbst das dccw zum einstellen. 
Oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten weil ne Blue ray habe ich gerade net da...

Heute nacht dachte ich mir wieder einen 27 vll doch zu betsellen, der HP z.B. hat mir da zu viele negative Auffälligkeiten, wie Brummen, spieleuntauglich anscheinend usw.!
Sind eigentlich die 5 jahre alten TN Panels im Vergleich zu heute schlechter auch was das Input lag betrifft? Z.B. mein Acer der von 2006 ist?
Mein Acer hat ja 5ms, der neue Dell z.B. hat 8 ms...also nicht so dolle!

Und was ist mit einem Pixelfehlertest? Oder überprüfen das der Monitor keinen Fehler hat, jeglicher art?

D


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Geht da auchne DVD mit Avatar oder sowas?


Geht auch. Ich hab halt eine Blu-Ray genommen, weil da die Farben besser und das Bild schärfer ist. 



> Du meinst am monitor an den Tasten selbst die Helligkeit usw. einstellen während der Film läuft oder wie?


Ganz genau



> Mein Acer hat ja 5ms, der neue Dell z.B. hat 8 ms...also nicht so dolle!


Moment! Der Dell hat auch ein IPS-Panel, und kein TN-Panel. Außerdem sind die 8ms Grey to Grey, und daher unwichtig. 



> Und was ist mit einem Pixelfehlertest?


Kannst du machen, musst du aber nicht... Ich hab ihn nicht gemacht. 



> Sind eigentlich die 5 jahre alten TN Panels im Vergleich zu heute schlechter auch was das Input lag betrifft?


Die Panels werden natürlich weiterentwickelt was Farben und Geschwindigkeit angeht. Pauschal zu sagen das alte Monitore schlechter sind, ist daher sinnfrei. In Sachen Kontrast und Schärfe hat sich in den letzten Jahren auf jeden Fall einiges getan. Man muss sich ja nur mal die neuen S-IPS oder PVA-Panels anschauen. 



> Oder überprüfen das der Monitor keinen Fehler hat, jeglicher art?


Du kannst noch prüfen, ob er richtig verarbeitet ist. Aber mehr musst du eigentlich nicht machen.


----------



## loddar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Dann warte ich jetzt mal auf den DPD, den der hat heute morgen augeladen und ist in der Zustellung.
6 Uhr waren die am Bahnhof, jetzt weis sich nur nicht wann der DPD als kommt, denke fast erst mittags...!

Dann warte ich mal ab, das dumme ist nur, ich muss heute mittag mal weg und es ist niemand da...


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Dann warte ich jetzt mal auf den DPD, den der hat heute morgen augeladen und ist in der Zustellung.


Sehr gut! 

Bin schon mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## loddar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

So da ist er!!!
Funktioniert bis jetzt alles prima, war spogar ein HDMI-DVI kabel davei, ausgerechnet gestern hab ich schnell noch ein super vergoldetes kabel gekauft, vll schließ ich das nachher mal an vll. ist es besser damit!
Das Bild ist etwas hell, der Monitor ungewohnt breit gegenüber meinem 22" vorher. Bisher noch keine Probleme wie pixelfehler usw.! Aber erst 15 minin Gebrauch^^!

Jetzt muss ich mal an den Einstellungen rummachen wie

Magic Bright (steht auf Benutzerdef)
Magic Angle (aus)
Reaktionszeit (normal)
HDMI Schwarzwert (normal)

Farbtemperatur (normal)
Farbeffekt (aus)
Gamma (Modus 1)

Bildgröße (breit)

Magic Return (Aus)
Magic Eco (Energiespar deakt.)
Autoabschaltung (aus)
Tastenwdhzeit (Beschleunigung)
Benutzerdef taste (MagicbRight)
Autom Quelle (Auto)
PC/AV Modus (PC)
Anzdauer (20 sek)
Transparenz Menü (ein)

Infos: HDMI 1 (67,5 KHz 60Hz PP 1920x1080

So, das sind die Einstellungen wie sie jetzt sind. Was sollte man nun tun, wie hast deine Einstellungen nun gemacht, kannste die mal posten zu meinen dazu BITTE!
Also das weiss des Monitors ist schonmakl superklasse, seh ich gerade mal so nun^^!


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> So, das sind die Einstellungen wie sie jetzt sind. Was sollte man nun tun, wie hast deine Einstellungen nun gemacht, kannste die mal posten zu meinen dazu BITTE!


 
Da werd ich dir nicht helfen können. Du hast eine Nvidia und ich eine AMD. Hier ist die Sache mit den Farben anders. Schau mal im Sammelthread zum BX2450. Dort kann man dir sicher helfen.


----------



## loddar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Toll, jetzt bin ich in die NVIDIA EInstellungen gegangen, wollte da was schauen, und auf einmal springt der Monitor dauernd um von HDMI 1 auf HDMI 2 auf Analog usw. und immer wieder ein schwarzer Bildschirm dazwischen. 
Kann nix mehr machen das OSD reagiert auch nicht mehr!

*WAS NUN??????????????????? HILFE!!!!!*


*EDIT:*

Alles probiert, Netzstecker raus usw. geht nichts mehr! Habe den mit dem beigelegten HDMI - DVI Kabwel mit meiner 260GTX NVIDIA verbunden, lief vorher einwandfrei, Farben gut alles gut, dann das.
Fing alles an als ich im NVIDIA MENÜ war, dann zitterte oben links von HDMI 1 zu HDMI 2 zu ANALOG und schwarzer Bildschirm! Das ging jetzt weg und er läuft aber die OSD tasten reagieren nicht mehr, wa sist das????


----------



## loddar (15. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

So haben nun seit heute einen Neuen Sasmung BX 2450L, der scheint soweit zu funktionieren.

Wäre nett, wenn Painkiller oder jmd anders mal seine Einstellungen die er so vorgenommen hat an dem Monitor mal posten könnte, danke!
Besonders bei den benutzerdef Einstellungen (Magic Bright), muss man da woanders dann was eingeben oder ändern?

*Zusatz:* habe nun diese Testeintsellungen gefunden, mit diesem Bild ist mein Monitor aber nicht ausgefüllt, wie bekomme ich dieses Bild so hin, das es wirklich mit den Pfeilen rachts, links, oben und unten am Rand ist???

Hier: http://www.burosch.de/free-download.html bzw. gleich das Bild http://www.burosch.de/images/stories/fotos/download_bilder/burosch_first_check_german.jpg

BITTE MAL UM RAT!


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Wäre nett, wenn Painkiller oder jmd anders mal seine Einstellungen die er so vorgenommen hat an dem Monitor mal posten könnte, danke!


Moin! 

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber am WE bzw. an Feiertagen bin ich sogut wie nie Online.  

Zu den Einstellungen:

Im Kopf hab ich die leider nicht. Aber die werden dir eh nicht viel bringen, da ich eine AMD-Karte (HD5870) habe. Dort wirken die Farben anders. D. h. meine Einstellungen wirst du nicht auf deinen Monitor übernehmen können. 



> habe nun diese Testeintsellungen gefunden, mit diesem Bild ist mein Monitor aber nicht ausgefüllt


Diese Testeinstellungen kannst du vergessen. Nimm dir eine DVD/Blu-Ray und stell den Monitor im laufenden Betrieb ein. Das ist besser als jede Testeinstellung.


----------



## loddar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Ich will mal deine einstellungen von den ganzen magics usw. magic bright und so!
Was haste bei beutzerdef, EInstellungen?
Reaktionszeit , schwarzwert?
Farbtemperatur?

Zudem ist mein bild ok, nur bei diesem Testbild - probier es mal selbst aus bitte - ist es bei mir nicht genau mit den Pfeilen am RAnd deswegn frag ich ja!!!!!

Links ja, aber rechts ist es knapp über der Mitte, bei dir auch???
Schaff es nicht das es so ganz auf dem Bildschirm angeziegt wird!

P.S.: Habe mir im übrigen noch den DellU2412M bestellt, hast da ne Seite wo man den einstellen kann vielleicht??? Wäre zu schön, den den muss man mehr verstellen denk ich.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Ich will mal deine einstellungen von den ganzen magics usw. magic bright und so!
> Was haste bei beutzerdef, EInstellungen?
> Reaktionszeit , schwarzwert?
> Farbtemperatur?


 
Kann ich dir sagen, sobald ich zuhause bin.  



> Habe mir im übrigen noch den DellU2412M bestellt, hast da ne Seite wo man den einstellen kann vielleicht??? Wäre zu schön, den den muss man mehr verstellen denk ich.


Der Dell ist ganz neu. Mir fällt da nur Prad.de ein.


----------



## loddar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Kann ich dir sagen, sobald ich zuhause bin.


 
Ok, danke! Kannste es ja auch als PN schicken, warte schon drauf...!


----------



## loddar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

@ Painkiller: Haste mal geschaut zuhause?


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Joar...

Reaktionszeit: Schnellste (Weil ich viel Blu-Ray schaue)
Schwarzwert: Normal
Magic-Firlefanz: deaktiviert
Eco: Aus


----------



## loddar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

So habe den DELL U2412M jetzt 2,5 Stunden getestet. Super Farben, 16:10 (wer es mag...), ABER Spiele : GEHT NICHT SOWAS, sogar bei PES oder FIFA, voll die Verzögerungen.

Überleg mir nun den BENQ zu holen mit 120Hz noch dazu zum Samsung BX 2450L.
Meint ihr der BENQ ist nochmal einen Ticken besser als der SAMSUNG???

@Pain: DANKE!!!


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> ABER Spiele : GEHT NICHT SOWAS, sogar bei PES oder FIFA, voll die Verzögerungen.


In wie fern? Beschreib mal bitte! Monitor richtig eingestellt? Overdrive und so?!


----------



## loddar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Wie stelle ich overdrive an? Was bezweckt das?
Monitor mit Farben eingestellt ja, Bild wie geagt gut, aber ingame nicht!

Noch was: Packt meine MSI 260GTX Twin Frozr 896 MB DDR3 überhaupot 120Hz?


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

PRAD | FAQ Monitore

Such doch mal bei dem Monitor die Menüs durch. Ich hab den Dell leider nicht hier auf dem Tisch.  
Da war doch sicher eine Anleitung dabei, oder?


----------



## loddar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

In den Menüs finde ich nur "individuelle Einstellungen": DDC/CI und LCD und LCD konditionierung (beides kann man aktivieren oder auch nicht)!

Anleitung : NEIN!


----------



## newbiech (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Verzögerungen in den Spielen? Mag ich fast gar nicht glauben, da müsste alle im Hardforum Tomaten auf den Augen haben.



> I've played a few games as well (Battlefield BC2, Crysis 2, ..) and I  didn't notice any blurring, and the input lag was inexistant.



Jetzt kann man sich sicherlich über subjektive Wahrnehmungen unterhalten, aber "any blurring" und "inexistant" ist so ungefähr das genaue Gegenteil von "voll die Verzögerungen"... 

Guck doch mal in den Settings vom Dell. Was meinst Du konkret mit "Verzögerungen"?


----------



## ssirius (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Ich kanns auch nicht so recht glauben. Bei allen Tests wurde dem Dell immer gute Spieleigenschaften bescheinigt. 
Nicht daß es einfach nur ruckelt, weil der Rechner zu langsam ist ...


----------



## loddar (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

Nein habe einen guten i5, 6 GB RAM, und ne 260GTX TwinFrozr, also das kann nicht sein^^!
Habe nebenher den Dell mit dem Samsung BX2450L laufen gehabt, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!!!

Natürlich hatte der DELL klar bessere und leuchtendere Farben, aber in puncto Spiele ist der absiolut zu schwach! Habe ihn heute wieder zurückbeordert!


----------



## ssirius (19. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*

OK, dann bin ich sehr neugierig, wie sich das bei mir verhält. TN Panel kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage. Ich werde mir 2 von den Dells nächste Woche bestellen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2011)

*AW: Suche 24"-27" für Spiele (& Office und Grafik)-Entscheidungshilfe!*



> Nein habe einen guten i5, 6 GB RAM, und ne 260GTX TwinFrozr, also das kann nicht sein^^!


Treiber aktuell? Windows aktuell? Vsync deaktiviert? Sowas muss nicht zwangsläufig der Monitor sein.


----------

